

Barclays Contactless Cards data read using phone - wr1472
http://www.channel4.com/news/millions-of-barclays-card-users-exposed-to-fraud

======
bensummers
When they sent me contactless cards, I returned them explaining I didn't
believe they'd implemented them securely. I was assured they were secure, but
Barclays very politely replaced them with normal bank cards.

I was right. Funny that.

